# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Chilean laws

## LindaP

Ok, I have to vent....
My son got to Chile over a week ago; this is his  forth year working there in their winter months. He was hired this year, by a new company, Codelco: Chile's largest mining company that is state owned....but, his job was through a subcontractor :  he was hired for avalanche control, and weather prediction. In other words...to keep the miners safe as well as everyone on the mountain.
     He had to apply for a new visa, because he's working for a different company now,.....but, he also bought some land last year, and somehow that makes it even harder to get the visa!
They have wrapped up the bureaucratic tape around him, told him to go to the city where his land is for the paperwork, he did, and they said , No....go back to Santiago. 
    Meanwhile, his boss is getting extremely pissed , as he was supposed to start yesterday.....he found a replacement , which they said they would hire for a month.......but now the gov't is saying it will take at LEAST 2 weeks to get the visa......and , he was supposed to teach Avalanche 1 and 2 courses to the Chilean guides ( he's fluent in Spanish, although probably not legal terms!).......so it's their loss that they don't have an instructor or someone extremely qualified to protect the miners and workers.

    Very frustrated! I now can understand what some non-US citizens must have to deal with . Quite the mess.
   He's decided to go to his land and surf, and sit it out for a bit. Could be worse......but hopefully not for those on that mountain.

----------


## amyb

so frustrating when you fall into those red tape messes.

----------


## Peter NJ

It will all work out in the mean time I'm sure he will enjoy the tasty waves! Where is his land?

----------


## LindaP

You're right, Amy....
Peter, it's about an hour south of Santiago, on the coast, of course.....small piece of property, but enough for a single, 30 yr old, who loves to surf and then go to the Mts to ski and work !

----------

